
Virgin presses 747 jumbo into space action - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-35002459
======
djaychela
I wonder if they will sell seats on these flights for people wanting to watch
a launch? Can't see Branson wanting to miss any opportunity to turn a few
quid..

(Yes, I'm aware of the safety implications of the method of launch!)

